# How Walkable is your Neighborhood?



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

This is complete shit. It says I don't have any school nearby,though I went to school 100m away. Same for groceries,bar,restaurant,fitness,drug store.
I got 0,which would be ridiculous even by american standards.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

43, pretty accurate.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

For the sake of the test, I got a 34

In HK, I got 0!


----------



## EBCKIM (Jul 26, 2007)

98/100 YIPPY! East Village Rocks!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The program is horrible! 
18 of 100 despite I have everything in my surroundings!
I live in central Malmö and the program think that the closest pharmacy is in Denmark, that is of course not true! And it calls one of Malmö's most popular bars a bookstore!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

For my address everything is WRONG!!!! To the next video shop it's 4 minutes, there are several schools closer and two dozen restaurants closer than 10 minutes. That stuff ist crap... and the walkability index is ZERO, with all stuff further away than 30min hno:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

It doesn't seem to be aware of ANY schools whatsoever even if they're right by the typed in address...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

It seems that the program is fairly accurate for the US but in other countries the database is very limited, giving inaccurate results.


----------



## LostinValencia (May 2, 2007)

:nuts: 

I live in Valencia, Spain, and it's sooooooo inaccurate, 0 bars!!!!!

0 I can't believe it, :lol: 


The best things, the polythecnic university, the UPV is listed under "clothes and music" 

In grocery stores they listed three of the best and more expensive hotels. :nuts: I go there everytime I want to buy a couple of oranges and a bottle of milk, obviously.

Also an old bar, casa Calabuig, is listed almost in every category, except in the bar one :lol: 

By the way, it gives me 34 out of 100 in spite that I can go walking to the University, for instance, jajajaja


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

82/100 for Glendale north of DTLA. Not bad for a place where the car is considered the king.


----------



## Bricksnclouds (Aug 1, 2007)

Walk Score: 78 out of 100
For my East London place, just off brick lane... not bad.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

63

it got everything wrong - there's groceries, parks, bars much closer than it says


----------



## vox20 (Jun 27, 2006)

jzt83 said:


> Chceck out www.walkscore.com. You type in your address, and the site determines the walkability of your 'hood by the amount of certain amenities are located near the address.


May be it worth separate thread... What is the square of area that can be reached by walking from downtown/city center, without using public transportation, and using only sidewalks or other paths designated for pedestrians use, not walking along motorways ?


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

My house got 3/100 :bash:

There are no shops near my house, but the city centre is just 15 mi utes away by bus.


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

It's bollocks!
Instead of Goes i got an even smaller town/village: Drunen :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

98 for the gay village in Toronto. There are oodles of businesses missing from the list.


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Taller said:


> 98 for the gay village in Toronto. There are oodles of businesses missing from the list.


Hmmm, I got 98 as well - where did we lose those 2 points? Do you think perhaps it's that coffee stain on the sidewalk in Cawthra Square?


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

I got a 75/100. (Cap. Hill, Denver) It seems pretty inaccurate. I don't consider day-care centers as schools. And I live a 1/2 block from Chessman park and it says its .58 miles away. I also don't consider Kitty's Adult Emporium as a "movie theater", ha! Cool website though, I'll play on here for awhile.


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

My old Indy hood got 82/100 (Old Northside, 12th & Alabama). It actually seems accurate.


----------



## steric (Aug 3, 2007)

It's missing a few things, like the full size grocery store a block away, but 82 for my nondescript north Seattle neighborhood 7 miles from the city center seems about right.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Townsville:
I got 0 out of 100. What a bull crap. There is a pretty large mall and lots of stores in my suburb. And everything is pretty neatly connected by walkways.

For Frankfurt I got 98 points which is pretty good but the data that program found is so wrong.

grocery store -> jewish museum and lots of hotels
schools -> language schools and fitness centres
parks -> parking house lol
hardware store -> Bang & Olufsen and tax accountants LOL


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jaborandi said:


> Hmmm, I got 98 as well - where did we lose those 2 points? Do you think perhaps it's that coffee stain on the sidewalk in Cawthra Square?


Well, frankly, if I had included a few of _my_ favourite haunts in our hood... I am pretty sure we would have scored a resounding 110! But this is a family site....


----------



## Lacrimosa (Aug 6, 2007)

I've gor a 0 
The damned thing really doesn't work
especially when you know that my city has received in 2007 the status off most liveable city in the world. Most countries in the world participated, then there was a selection by land, and they could represent their city or town in China. Mine is Brasschaat, Antwerp wich is located in the north of Belgium , a small West-European country.

It could be that i did something wrong, although typing an adress isn't so difficult i guess .:lol: 

http://anderpus.miniville.fr/


----------

